# Robert Rollock on travel and evangelism



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 24, 2020)

... Ye think of duty ye should seek your advantage & merchandise: the Lord has bound your consciences as it were with bonds to speak & open the grace of God, & going to places where there is freedom to speak the Lord bids you speak, he bids you be lamps & lights to blind people, where ever ye resort: for besides all other means, the Lord has appointed this as a mean to win souls to Christ, that ye who travels and have heard of grace should communicate that grace, and have conference thereof to all persons where ye come, that you may win your poor brother & sister that have not heard of it. ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on travel and evangelism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 25, 2020)

With many people working online, I would encourage many of you who are more able to travel, to move to SE Asia after borders open and work from there. It costs 1/3 or 1/4th the price to live there and you can work just as well from there and meet many unreached people on a daily basis who naturally will want to talk to you because you are different and foreign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

